# Trade



## h20dies (May 15, 2012)

Bombardier 330 for a banshee? Same year banshee has v force reeds and trinity dual exhaust... Is it a good trade would you say?


----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

Be carefull could be a money pit. If it has a timing plate (or had) on it be ready to pull the crank and have it trued and welded. But if you want speed then go for it.


----------

